# Java Programmierung auf Handys



## rumkugeln (8. Jun 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe vor kurzem angefangen mit Java zu programmieren, weil ich ein paar Anwendungen für mein Handy schreiben möchte. Ich habe auch schon die erste GUI Anwendung hingekriegt und wollte sie natürlich sofort auf meinem Handy austesten. Das zeigt mir jedoch die "Ungültige jar Datei" an und bricht ab. Ich habe mich im Internet informiert woran das liegen kann und bin zu dem Ergebnis gekommen das es an der Java Version auf meinem Rechner liegt, da sie zu neu für mein Handy ist. 
Was kann ich da tun?

mfg rumkugeln


----------



## Wildcard (8. Jun 2009)

Die normalen Handys haben keine volle JRE installiert, sondern nur die J2ME (Mobile Edition), du musst also ein J2ME Programm schreiben.


----------



## rumkugeln (8. Jun 2009)

Und wie macht man das?


----------



## Wildcard (8. Jun 2009)

Ist schon etwas angestaubt, aber vielleicht findest du was brauchbares:
Java 2 MicroEdition - java-forum.org
Ich verschieb das mal in ME Forum...


----------



## rumkugeln (9. Jun 2009)

Also erst mal vielen Dank für die brauchbaren Informationen. Aber bei J2ME handelt es sich ja ( soweit wie ich das mitgekriegt habe) um ein Java mit komplett anderen Klassen. Deshalb:
Kannst du mir ein gutes Tutorial empfehlen, am besten online und in deutsch? (Wenn nicht dann geht auch englisch oder in Form eines Buches)


----------



## Wildcard (9. Jun 2009)

Ich nicht, mit der J2ME habe ich nichts am Hut. Aber vielleicht meldet sich noch jemand. Ansonsten kann dir sicherlich Google helfen.


----------



## rumkugeln (9. Jun 2009)

Naja macht nix. Also Google fragen bringt nicht viel, da kommt man zwar zu Seiten mit Tutorials, aber als gut kann man die alle nicht bezeichnen (zumindest alle die ich bis jetzt gefunden habe).


----------



## Noctarius (9. Jun 2009)

J2ME ist
1. ein Subset der J2SE
2. erweitert um spezifische Klassen zum Zugriff auf Embedded Device Inhalte

Ein gutes Tutorial? Puh, die müsste ich erst wieder raussuchen. Ansonsten gibt es ganz brauchbare Bücher. Die sind auch nicht so schnell veraltet, da das J2ME relativ selten aktualisiert oder verändert wird. Amazon hilft da gerne weiter.

Hab selbst mit dem J2ME auch schon lange nichts mehr gemacht


----------



## The_S (10. Jun 2009)

Schau doch mal in das Bücher, Tutorials und Links Forum. Dort solltest du auch was zu J2ME finden.


----------

